# First Skeeter Pee, fermenting like crazy!



## kromski (Nov 22, 2010)

I started my first batch of Skeeter Pee Last Friday. Followed Lon's recipe (Thank you!!!), with no modifications. 

Last night I added the slurry, from Gamay Noir grapes wine I am making. I added four or five cups, maybe more. Our house is on the chill side -around 65 to 68 degrees, so I was thinking to add more slurry to help it start fermenting. I also was going to buy a heating pad today and put in around the bucket. But, this morning when I woke up, the concoction was fermenting so hard, and when I stirred it I could hear a lot of fizzz. Is it possible that I added too much slurry? 

I just read someone else's post about the whole thing fermenting dry in a week, but the temp. there was much warmer. I hope it's going to be ok...


----------



## Brian (Nov 22, 2010)

You will be OK. It is good that the fermentation is going so well. Just make sure to keep an eye on the SG and rack it when Lon says to. I am curious though... You said you started last friday and you are adding the slurry today? you have more patience than I... haha good for you!


----------



## kromski (Nov 22, 2010)

I started it on Friday and added the slurry yesterday, after about 48 hours. That's when I had the slurry available, after racking a batch of grape wine. 


Kromski


----------



## mxsteve625 (Nov 22, 2010)

You are going to be fine. Don't get complacient as fermententing is going good. Keep stirring two to three times a day while in primary.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Nov 22, 2010)

When a ferment takes off like that, it's like waking up to a bowl of Rice Crispies; cracklin and poppin in that primary. You're providing a good example of what Skeeter Pee is like when you use a good vibrant slurry and follow the recipe. This Pee's for you!


----------



## kromski (Nov 23, 2010)

It's still going strong! SG is approaching 1.05, so the next step will probably be tomorrow. It seemed complicated when I first read the recipe, but it really isn't...

I think it's really good when people post their experiences, good or bad. It helps others learn faster, without having to go through making the same mistakes

 I like this crazy dancing banana. Wonder if bananas make good wine?


----------

